# How do you study, I need help.



## Beryl (Jan 9, 2007)

As I have said in oher thread my grades suck and a lot of it is due to not knowing how to study. So those of you who make good grades, how do you study? 

I have finalls coming soon and I did not do well on my 3rd round of tests and I need to do good on my 4th round/finals. My calc test is the only comprehensive test. I Espeacially need help studying stuff lie slideshows where it is essentially 500 slides and everything is important.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I write stuff out as many times as I can handle, and I summarize things that can be summarized.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Beryl said:


> I Espeacially need help studying stuff lie slideshows where it is essentially 500 slides and everything is important.


I suspect that is part of the problem. Not everything is important. Being able to differentiate between what is and what isn't is just something you have to develop.


----------



## Nottalkin (Nov 12, 2008)

Well I broke it down into three parts.

1.understanding-First must understand work 
2. retention- Then must seek remember work 
3. review- Then must remind your self of work

Their are a few things that hold people back from going through with these steps

1. Fear- of failure (caused by being over whelmed by the task at hand)
2. Inefficiency- Inefficient methods of understanding, retention and review.
3. Lack of motivation- could be caused by fear of failure or laziness.
4. Incorrect learning environment

Here is a terrific sight that helped me solve these (and more) problems.

http://www.mindtools.com/

The best thing you can do how ever is read up on it and develope your own way of learning.

Hope that helped!!!


----------



## shyguy87 (May 11, 2008)

What I do is try my best to find out how the professor makes their tests. Do they test from material in class or from the book? I would also reccomend taking advantage of any study guides or helpful materials that a professor may give before a test. In one of my classes, my professor gave us a practice exam and a lot of the questions ended up on the real one. 

Also, you have probably heard this before, but try not to wait until the night before to start studying and cram it in. I had 3 exams on one day a couple weeks ago and spent the whole weekend studying. I got 2 A's and a B+ and I know that if I only studied the night before I wouldn't have gotten those grades.

Finally, this may be easier said than done, but have the confidence that you are going to do well on the test. When I think I am going to do poorly on an exam, it usually happens. Some professors like to use imtimidation and try to scare students that the exams are really hard, but try your best to have confidence that you know the material and you will do better. 

Hope you do well on your finals.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

My teacher said today read your notes, write out your notes, recite your notes aloud and then try to say stuff to yourself outloud. The more you repeat the more you will remember.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Read out loud as much as you can. This helps avoid reading without understanding.

Take notes. I color-code my notes, it might help you.

Make flashcards if you have to memorize terms or forms. Color code them. If it's a foreign language, I like to draw out what it is to get my brain to associate the word with the picture.


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

A lot of good advice has already been given, I just like to add that one thing that helps me is to pick out all of the stuff that I think will show up on the exam and then write them down as questions worded like how I think they will appear on the test. And I'll just keep going over the list until I get everything down. But do whatever you think will work best for you... good luck on your finals!


----------



## Beryl (Jan 9, 2007)

Not like anyone cares but, a small update.

So far I somehow raised one grade to an A and am exempt from the final. But unfortunately thats probably my only A. In another class that I feared making a C in, I will likely make a B because I somehow pulled off a 90 on the last test after a curve. Now I got 2 more finals. In one I am borderline between a C and a B, the final isn't worth much but I still need an A for a chance for a B in the class. I had a lab final in the class a few weeks ago and it was hard but don't know if I will ever find out my grade. Hopefully I can somehow make a B in the class.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Beryl, it sounds like you managed to do well on your exams. Yay!


----------



## Beryl (Jan 9, 2007)

I hate to bump this thread again, but I just realized I will most likely make a C in one of my classes. Now I am depressed again. I think even if I make a 100 on my exam it wont help. I may be off by a few points and the teacher dosen't curve. I will post this in the frustration section now.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

All good advice, here's what works for me, I don't write down anything, don't make flashcards, don't do practice exams at times, attend lectures sporadically. Instead, I use the saved time to go over the material multiple times. This may make me seem like I huge slacker but I do ok.

EDIT: Just read your last post, sorry that you didn't do as well as you would have liked.

EDIT2: Toning down the self promotion.


----------

